# PubMed- Microbial community and metabolomic comparison of irritable bowel syndrome faeces.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Microbial community and metabolomic comparison of irritable bowel syndrome faeces.*

J Med Microbiol. 2011 Feb 17;

Authors: Ponnusamy K, Choi JN, Kim J, Lee SY, Lee C

Human health relies on the composition of microbiota in an individual's gut and the synthesized metabolites which may alter the gut environment. Gut microbiota and fecal metabolites are involved in several gastrointestinal diseases. In an 16S rRNA-DGGE and qPCR analysis, the mean similarity of total bacteria was significantly different (p < 0.001) between IBS (n=11) and non-IBS (n=8) fecal samples. IBS subjects had a significantly higher diversity of total bacteria (3.36 < H < 4.37, p=0.004), Bacteroidetes and Lactobacilli; however, less diversity was observed for Bifidobacter (1.7 < H < 3.08, p<0.05) and Clostridium coccoides (0.9 < H < 2.98, p=0.007). In this study, we found no significant difference in total bacterial quantity (p>0.05). The gas chromatography-mass spectrometry (GC-MS) based multivariate analysis delineated the fecal metabolites of IBS from non-IBS samples. We found elevated levels of amino acids (alanine and pyroglutamic acid) and phenol compounds (hydroxyphenyl acetate and hydroxyphenyl propionate) in IBS. These results were highly correlated with the abundant Lactobacillus and Clostridium, which indicates an altered metabolism rate associated with the gut microorganisms. A higher diversity of Bacteroidetes and Lactobacillus groups in IBS fecal samples also correlated with the respective total quantity. In addition, these changes altered protein and carbohydrate energy metabolism in the gut.

PMID: 21330412 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

